# اكسسوارات هاندميد



## دديما (1 يناير 2019)

الآن حصري في السعودية اكسسوارات هاندميد مصنعة يدويا ليس لها مثيل بأجود الخامات
و أفضل الأسعار لتتميزين وما تشبهين أحد

البيع من خلال صفحتنا على الأنستجرام @yadawie

https://www.instagram.com/yadawie/

الشحن لجميع مناطق المملكة​


----------

